# I made a tie-dye soap!



## PinkCupcake (Sep 13, 2013)

I used neon colors from BB & did an ITP swirl.


----------



## Relle (Sep 13, 2013)

Great colour scheme, definitely looks like tie dye to me.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice! Have you seen these?
I've just been itching to give the tie dye thing a go! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/110951732/hippy-tie-dye-citrus-grass-neon-cold


----------



## renata (Sep 13, 2013)

Great colors!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 13, 2013)

Ooo, I hadn't seen those, Dagmar. Those are really nice!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 13, 2013)

Really pretty!


----------



## Neve (Sep 13, 2013)

Wow that's really pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Miz Jenny (Sep 13, 2013)

That is simply gorgeous! Certainly fueled my inner old hippie... 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Stakie (Sep 13, 2013)

They look wonderful!


----------



## Lidyax (Sep 13, 2013)

So cool looking!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 13, 2013)

Pretty! I love color.. Especially brights.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 13, 2013)

Me too, jenneelk! I keep telling myself I need to make some simple, natural soaps, but then I see all the pretty colors and sparkly micas, and I just can't help myself.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful, those colors pop perfectly.


----------

